# Disadvantages of a board being too small...



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys, so I've been doing A LOT of research and have come across conflicting information...So I decided to post up in here.

My question is, what are the disadvantages of riding a board that is too small based on my weight??


A little background: 
Up until now, Ive only ridden east coast, packed snow (ice).
I consider myself an intermediate rider (3 years, +20X/year)
My winter weight is 200-210lbs and I'm 5'11".
Size 12 boot.
I just moved to CO and plan on riding +50X this season.
No park experience, but plan to give it a try since I wont be landing on ice like out east. 


So with that said, my first board was/is a Forum 154W Destroyer. (~5 stiffness) And while I love the board and I'm extremely comfortable on it carving down the mountain, I'm worried that it may be too small for me here in CO. I'll be riding "allmountain" style.... mainly carving slopes (and this weird thing y'all call "powder"), but like I said, I would like to play a little in the park and hit decent jumps.


For my weight/ riding style, I've gotten recommendations for everything from a 162-170... so obviously, my 154 is quite small... But is stability the only thing I'm compromising by riding a board too small? Is there a possibility I could break it (I haven't yet!)?? I'm looking at last years GNU's Rider's Choice board (~5 stiffness) and just need recommendations on where to go from here...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You'll get contradictory answers here as well  but one thing is obvious: you'll submarine with this board in deep fluff with your stats. Hubby has 190lbs and rides boards around 164 for (not extremely deep) pow. If you want to enjoy pow and don't dig yourself out on flats and lean back all the time, you'll need a longer board (I ride a 158 freeride board having 120lbs for these reasons). And I'm pretty sure, as soon as you did the first turns in fluff, you _want_ a board suitable for it. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

^^^ this
And you will enjoy the stability of a longer board at high speed, if you just want to play around the 154 will be fine


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

neni said:


> You'll get contradictory answers here as well  but one thing is obvious: you'll submarine with this board in deep fluff with your stats.


:thumbsup:

I'm about the same stats (6'2", 190) and I ride a 161 most of the time here on the Ice coast and a 164 on my trips out west. And for deep stuff, I wish I had something in the 168+ range. Aside from stability, you'll probably find that a longer board has increased edge hold due to the increase in effective edge.

You should also think about why so many people have a quiver of boards: different boards for different things. Why get another 154?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Keep your little board for groomers and the park for now, unless you're a rabid speed demon it will be fine, and especially good for park, butters etc. 

Demo a longer, powder oriented board on a day with good snow and see what you think. Then buy accordingly. Consider burton Sherlock as an all round board thats good in powder or fish or barracuda for powder specific. 

Demo is your friend.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

You don't have to get a super long board. Nowadays there are so many different shapes & rockers that you can really get any size you want. Nugs & fishcuits are examples of shorter boards that float great in pow. You could get something like a wide smokin superpark ctx 159 & have great float - or get the Bon aire that comes out next year. Wide Sherlock is good too & the list goes on


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

> For my weight/ riding style, I've gotten recommendations for everything from a 162-170... so obviously, my 154 is quite small...


Hi Mayor,

The tip to tip cm length (162, 170, 154 from above) of a board in itself means very little in terms of performance. I would focus your comparisons on running length or effective edge.

Depending on how the manufacturer extends or blunts the raised tip/tail a much shorter board can "ride" longer than a much longer board. It is also very common for the "marketing length" of the actual product (the size printed on the board) to be far off from the actual board measurement. Take a tape measure to your current deck. You may be in for a good laugh 

If possible let us know about the specific models that you are referring to / considering. That is the only way to make strong suggestions for you.

STOKED!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you think there isn't ice in the park here you are sadly mistaken. That shit is firm and I mean FIRM. I'm about 25 to 30lbs less than you. Would I recommend at your size you ride a 54 for powder? No it won't be the most ideal. Would I recommend a 62 to 170 oh fuck no. 

Is the pow deep and going to weigh you down here? Nope it's probably the lightest in the country till mid March/April then it can get heavier.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you think there isn't ice in the park here you are sadly mistaken. That shit is firm and I mean FIRM.


Haha, I'm aware there is ice everywhere, but out east our home slopes (NC and WV)are so small and packed that it is literally like boarding on a slanted ice rink. Practicing park on SOLID ice is not ideal, and "powder days" consist usually of about 2in of wet slush... So I'm pretty excited for some descent pow, even if it does get firm, I guarantee that I wont complain. 




Lamps said:


> Keep your little board for groomers and the park for now, unless you're a rabid speed demon it will be fine, and especially good for park, butters etc.
> 
> Demo a longer, powder oriented board on a day with good snow and see what you think. Then buy accordingly. Consider burton Sherlock as an all round board thats good in powder or fish or barracuda for powder specific.
> 
> Demo is your friend.


I enjoy speed, but even riding my 154 I feel comfortable and stable racing down the mountain, that why I'm curious if a larger board will even benefit me (stability wise)... or just slow my turns.
As far as demo-ing a board, how does that work? Do you just show up on the mountain a particular set day and test as many as you want? 





Bones said:


> You should also think about why so many people have a quiver of boards: different boards for different things. Why get another 154?


I'm not planning to get another small board. But building up an arsenal of boards IS my goal... I just need a starting point.




For those curious as to what boards I'm considering, I've looked at a 162W GNU's Rider's Choice for all mountain riding, and possibly a 169 Burton Barracuda for strictly powder. (Both are a ~5 flex)

Thoughts?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm 185lb and only have one board longer than 156 that includes a couple of 52s that are a blast to ride and no real problem in powder. Just set the bindings back.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Just set the bindings back.


That is, if it bothers you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

theMayor said:


> As far as demo-ing a board, how does that work? Do you just show up on the mountain a particular set day and test as many as you want?


How it works here: If there's an official demo day with one or several brands, yes: show up, fill out a form, sometimes pay some bucks and demo whatever they have in stock. Good way to demo several boards and to get an idea on what you're looking for. But... you can't be sure that they'll have the model/size you seek. If you're interested in a specific model, it's worth to call the salesmen ahead to make sure that they'll bring this specific board.
Ask the brands for dates/places of demo days. 

Or via shops. I buy my gear in local shops. It's a bit more expensive but it's give and take... if I'm interested in a board, I'll get it to demo cos they know that I'll buy it from them if I like it. If it's a shop you haven't been a customer before, it might be that they charge you for demoing (actually renting), but if you then buy the board, they refund this charge.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

neni said:


> Or via shops. I buy my gear in local shops. It's a bit more expensive but it's give and take... if I'm interested in a board, I'll get it to demo cos they know that I'll buy it from them if I like it. If it's a shop you haven't been a customer before, it might be that they charge you for demoing (actually renting), but if you then buy the board, they refund this charge.


I'm new to CO so I don't have a "shop" here yet, but I'm sure I'll find one. Maybe I can become friends with an employee and get the hook-up. Thanks for the idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where your gonna be riding? 

I'm 280-290 lbs and rode a 162w in up to nipple deep pow.... No problem here..... I did buy a pow specific board for deeper days here this coming season though just to see the difference. I now have a pin tail 163. My 162 is a directional twin with a 1" setback though. 

I am sure you would be just fine on a 157ish board for all mtn, use the old board for park days. Get a board you like, ride it ALOT and have a great season.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

59 pinner blems can be had on the smokin site for 200 bones


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Im 5'11" 245lbs (kinda heavy set) with a size 10 1/2 shoe. I ride a 157 for all mountain/park, and for any powder deep enough that i might have to dig out if i get stuck, i ride a 162 and set my bindings back.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

My boyfriend weighs about 210 and the board he's ridden most in the last few years is a fully cambered 159. Please note my location. He has bigger boards (up to a 172), and the split I got him is a hybrid rocker 166 because he's talked about getting a longer one when he got a split, but he's been riding that cambered deck just fine, even in fairly deep coastal pow, where you can really auger in if you sink it.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> Where your gonna be riding?...


I bought the "EPIC Local Pass" so it includes Keystone, A-basin, Breck, and 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek... I'll probably do most of my riding at Keystone or A-basin because I have close friends from college that work there. But I WILL be going to all of them throughout this season. (First time out West, gotta go big!!)



Thanks for all the suggestions, peeps. I think I'll shoot for a 160-ish board just to be on the safe side. It seems as if most people here are suggesting within 3cm either way of that...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

theMayor said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, peeps. I think I'll shoot for a 160-ish board just to be on the safe side. It seems as if most people here are suggesting within 3cm either way of that...


You're getting a lot of people on one side of the spectrum here.

I'm the opposite. I weigh 175 and I learned on a 153. Went to a 159 and loved it. Went to a 160 with a MUCH longer effective edge and LOVED it. Went to a 156 play board (Burton Custom) the park and could hardly ride the thing. I've gotten used to it but I think once you try a bigger board you'll be much more happy with it!

Burton should have demo days in CO. Just show up, request a couple bigger boards (your weight should be in the low 160 range) and try them out. Then ride your 154 again and see what you feel...


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

poutanen said:


> You're getting a lot of people on one side of the spectrum here.
> 
> I'm the opposite. I weigh 175 and I learned on a 153. Went to a 159 and loved it. Went to a 160 with a MUCH longer effective edge and LOVED it. Went to a 156 play board (Burton Custom) the park and could hardly ride the thing. I've gotten used to it but I think once you try a bigger board you'll be much more happy with it!
> 
> Burton should have demo days in CO. Just show up, request a couple bigger boards (your weight should be in the low 160 range) and try them out. Then ride your 154 again and see what you feel...



So you're suggesting to go bigger than suggested? I'm thinking that because I'm getting a WIDE board, that should give me the stability of a slightly longer board, correct? And for the GNU Rider's Choice, their website suggests purchasing (that particular board) 3cm shorter than "normal"... So I was looking at the 162W. Thoughts?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't listen to that guy if he had his way companies would still make stiff directional cambered boards with 10 feet of set back. Once again this forum is making people over analyze everything.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

My vote goes to longer sticks. Get as long as you can handle and give it a try. It's so much fun. With 175lbs you can easily ride a 168 sticks. 
Wide won't give you stablity, but will definaly give you more float. You can chose between longer(and stable) board and wider (easy turning) board with same amount of float. 

I cannot get an idea how a 240+ lbs guys ride 157-162 sticks in pow. This is either not pow, either they lie a bit


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TLN said:


> I cannot get an idea how a 240+ lbs guys ride 157-162 sticks in pow. This is either not pow, either they lie a bit


Pow seems to be different over there or the riding style is different (less carving oriented?) or or it's just a traditional thing :dunno:. All my male friens with around 190lbs ride boards around 160-164 for groomers n pow.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> Where your gonna be riding?
> 
> I'm 280-290 lbs and rode a 162w in up to nipple deep pow.... No problem here..... I did buy a pow specific board for deeper days here this coming season though just to see the difference. I now have a pin tail 163. My 162 is a directional twin with a 1" setback though.


Do you find you sink at all riding that 162? im a little lighter than you 275, and i ride a 165 berzerker but haven't been in deep stuff on it yet, ive been seriously considering buying a 178 prior for Japan, and when i go to Canada, i just assumed that the 65 would be too short.

Actually i am going to buy the longer board, but just curious how you ride a shorter deck in the deep stuff.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> just curious how you ride a shorter deck in the deep stuff.


Charge that shit!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

> For those curious as to what boards I'm considering, I've looked at a 162W GNU's Rider's Choice for all mountain riding, and possibly a 169 Burton Barracuda for strictly powder. (Both are a ~5 flex)


You are a great fit for both or those decks (perfectly centered in the weight range for each and a good match for foot size at a variety of stance angles and stance width options).

You can read a lot of opinions and reviews here on the Carbon Credit. We sell them so I will stay out of that but on the spec side it is definitely a fit.

Have you ridden S rocker? AWESOME in pow. My personal favorite profile for a pow only stick. The Barracuda would be a great choice for you for that portion of your riding.

STOKED!


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Have you ridden S rocker? AWESOME in pow. My personal favorite profile for a pow only stick. The Barracuda would be a great choice for you for that portion of your riding.


I have not. In the south-east, pow-specific boards are a waste of money. Even if we would get "dumped on" we'd be lucky to see 4in and it was guaranteed to be slush within hours of opening.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

theMayor said:


> I have not. In the south-east, pow-specific boards are a waste of money. Even if we would get "dumped on" we'd be lucky to see 4in and it was guaranteed to be slush within hours of opening.


Hi Mayor,

I had read your comment where you had written, "and possibly a 169 Burton Barracuda for strictly powder". I thought that was something you had been considering. If not, I would not suggest that board for the conditions that you are describing.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

theMayor said:


> So you're suggesting to go bigger than suggested? I'm thinking that because I'm getting a WIDE board, that should give me the stability of a slightly longer board, correct? And for the GNU Rider's Choice, their website suggests purchasing (that particular board) 3cm shorter than "normal"... So I was looking at the 162W. Thoughts?


I would suggest getting a board in the right range.

Here's a calc I use to get a pretty decent starting point with picking a size: Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator

Using that calc with your stats, it suggests a 162 for you. I'd say that's a good number, but once you get used to rocky mountain powder you may want to increase the length a little. 

Like Wiredsport said though "stability" has more to do with effective edge than board length. Look for boards with longer effective edge. Some manufacturers publish it and some don't.

Typical effective edge for a 160 cm board would be around 125 cm or so. More than that is better.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mayor,
> 
> I had read your comment where you had written, "and possibly a 169 Burton Barracuda for strictly powder". I thought that was something you had been considering. If not, I would not suggest that board for the conditions that you are describing.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.


Maybe you didn't read the whole post, I AM considering the Barracuda as I have just moved to CO last week and plan to ride as often as possible.

The previous comment was in response to your question about riding an "s-rocker" board... which I had not due to the fact I lived in TN.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

theMayor said:


> Maybe you didn't read the whole post, I AM considering the Barracuda as I have just moved to CO last week and plan to ride as often as possible.
> 
> The previous comment was in response to your question about riding an "s-rocker" board... which I had not due to the fact I lived in TN.


Ahh,

Great then. You will get plenty of Pow days from here on out. Honestly, since you will have the conditions, I would highly suggest that you demo and not listen to any of us . Everything is about to change in terms of your board needs. You may find that your favorite setup is not on your current list. You are in for a great year!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to say, with the wealth of information To be found here. It is very easy to get overwhelmed by The infinite number of choices. I understand the concept that you don't want to make a mistake with your next board purchase and get something you're not completely happy with, But I would have to agree it's pretty easy to over analyze the entire process. 

Lots of people with diff. likes, dislikes, styles, riding conditions, terrain, etc. etc. etc. It will b next to impossible to get a consensus. 

Having said that, your original question is Essentially a good one. I was considering posting something similar myself as I was thinking of looking for a new board To add to my quiver this season, And wasn't exactly certain which way to go. 

I live in SE Michigan. Crappy hills, Lots of man-made, crappy conditions, lots of ice etc. I am 6 foot, weighed 195 lbs. when I started snowboarding. (.... About 250 lbs now totally geared out! :-( ). I learned to ride Those conditions with a full Camber, set back, all mountain, directional twin, 163 wide Arbor Roundhouse. It was Undoubtedly the wrong board for me At the time. I got some Questionable "expert" sales advice at REI, And purchased a long, wide, board That I didn't really need for my size 10 1/2 feet. 

Since then I have acquired a Rome garage rocker 159, regular width, And a used NS proto-CT, 157 regular width. Both of which I love! (I even got to ride them in some shin & knee deep POW this last season! Both of them rode great!) On groomers they are fun, lightweight, playful, and easy to ride and turn. By comparison my 163W arbor now feels somewhat harder to turn and even a bit clumsy at times. Because of that, I was considering selling it this fall before the season started to put towards a newer different regular width board. And I _love_ that board!!! I rode it exclusively for more than a season and a half. (....Im 53 yo & 2.5 seasons in to my boarding btw!)

Now, because it IS a wide, I think I'll hold on to it to use as my POW board for the extra float. (...Whenever that opportunity might arise!) In Deep stuff, I don't imagine the width will make it all that much harder to turn! 

If I decide to purchase another board At some point this season, I will go with something in a reg. width, either full or hybrid camber, maybe some grip tech or magna traction. I will most likely go middle of the road in length, probably 159-161cm. That, I think, should probably cover most of my bases for now. 

This was my brief experience learning about getting used to, and riding new and completely different profiled boards. Take from it what u will. Ignore any or all of it you deem bullshit. 

Whatever board u buy, Just ride the fuck out of it and have a blast! 

Edit: (...I know, I know! Tldr!)  :laugh:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

For those curious as to what boards I'm considering, I've looked at a 162W GNU's Rider's Choice for all mountain riding, and possibly a 169 Burton Barracuda for strictly powder. (Both are a ~5 flex)

Thoughts?[/QUOTE]

the burton barracuda rides fairly big for its size. 169 will be a lot of board to what ur used to. imo u wont need the whole 169cm to float on top of the snow and it will be hard work maneuvering through the trees.

also, only get a wide if u actually need it (sz 12US+).. im a size 12 and still try to avoid riding wides, i find them much harder to turn and throw around compared to my mid wides. a wide board wont necessarily make it more stable and if u dont have a big foot it will just mean more work to go from edge to edge.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

barracuda isn't a good board. avoid.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> Do you find you sink at all riding that 162? im a little lighter than you 275, and i ride a 165 berzerker but haven't been in deep stuff on it yet, ive been seriously considering buying a 178 prior for Japan, and when i go to Canada, i just assumed that the 65 would be too short.
> 
> Actually i am going to buy the longer board, but just curious how you ride a shorter deck in the deep stuff.


I have no problem but I don't go on low angle slopes if it's over calf deep and only over 25-30* slope in deeper stuff. I keep speed up but have no problem getting started again if I eat shit. We have real light snow here like Japan does so comparison would be close for waist/nip deep snow here and there. My only wish is that I put another 1" setback on my board on the real deep days so my back leg didn't hurt as much......


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm over 200lbs and mostly ride a Heritage 158. Got another 160 and just picked up a Camel Toe 162 from Dogfunk for $240. Couldn't resist .......always wanted a dedicated powder board.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> the burton barracuda rides fairly big for its size. 169 will be a lot of board to what ur used to. imo u wont need the whole 169cm to float on top of the snow and it will be hard work maneuvering through the trees.
> 
> also, only get a wide if u actually need it (sz 12US+).. im a size 12 and still try to avoid riding wides, i find them much harder to turn and throw around compared to my mid wides. a wide board wont necessarily make it more stable and if u dont have a big foot it will just mean more work to go from edge to edge.


Ah, yes... I forgot about that. I'll scale the size down then. 


And I wear a size 12 boot, but my DC's are quite bulky. I could probably buy slimmer profile boots, but these are only a year old... plus, my toes are cramped with thick socks so I might go up a size next pair.


(I've never seen a "mid-wide" board, either...)


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> I'm over 200lbs and mostly ride a Heritage 158. Got another 160 and just picked up a Camel Toe 162 from Dogfunk for $240. Couldn't resist .......always wanted a dedicated powder board.


How did you base your powder board size? I thought a pow-specific board was suppose to be like, +6cm longer than what you normally ride...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

theMayor said:


> How did you base your powder board size? I thought a pow-specific board was suppose to be like, +6cm longer than what you normally ride...


no no no

10char


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Supra said:


> no no no


Pardon my ignorance. I based that statement off S-E coast hearsay. Powder profiles are never discussed and I wasn't aware they could make THAT big of a difference (size-wise).




Thanks to Supra, it looks like I'll be rollin in the direction of the Smokin Board he previously mentioned as opposed to the Burton (all the reviews seem too mixed). "Playful and floaty" is exactly what I'm looking for... and since cosmetic blems dont bother me in the least, the price just seems too good to pass up.




EDIT: nvm, sold out already!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

theMayor said:


> Pardon my ignorance. I based that statement off S-E coast hearsay. Powder profiles are never discussed and I wasn't aware they could make THAT big of a difference (size-wise).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The smokin kt-22 is what I have ridden for years and it's great in pow. It's a directional twin with a 1.5" setback. Floats great in pow and is also very stable on hard pack. The had them on sale on the smokin site also.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

theMayor said:


> How did you base your powder board size? I thought a pow-specific board was suppose to be like, +6cm longer than what you normally ride...


As short as possible, with enough float to keep from sinking. If I was riding 3ft deep powder regularly.....I would probably go longer. A powder specific board is made to float. Directional, big nose, setback stance, yadda yadda. Do you know were the powder is after 10am? The trees.......the tighter the better. Do you know what's lame? A long ass board in said trees.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Do you know were the powder is after 10am? The trees.......the tighter the better. Do you know what's lame? A long ass board in said trees.


Smart man right here. Well put!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> As short as possible, with enough float to keep from sinking. If I was riding 3ft deep powder regularly.....I would probably go longer. A powder specific board is made to float. Directional, big nose, setback stance, yadda yadda. Do you know were the powder is after 10am? The trees.......the tighter the better. Do you know what's lame? A long ass board in said trees.


Dont make me post a video proving you wrong.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ETM, I've seen your tree videos, they are really wide spaced trees, the trees in CO are very tight, virgin like..... Sometimes just wide enough to get a board through...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I mean this without the slightest hint of malace or sarcasm,..
> ....I'd like to see that video! Long assed board in tight trees & poo!  :thumbsup:


Yeah, videos never suck to look at. I am gonna make some turns tomorrow too.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn Argo, you are freakin' fast!  I posted that comment, read the one u beat me to the punch with, thought that after your post, mine maybe read a bit like baiting ETM. So I immediately went in, deleted it,.. Only to find you'd already quoted me!!! Lol!

So, OK! I'll stand by my sincere comment, and repeat,..
ETM, I really would enjoy seeing a video of one of your tree runs!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha ive got thick skin chomps 
Go search my youtube channel etm360 theres plenty of big board love and trees too


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ETM said:


> Haha ive got thick skin chomps
> Go search my youtube channel etm360 theres plenty of big board love and trees too


+1 I've got vids of me riding TIGHT rocky mountain trees with a 160 cm board. No biggie...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't know 160 was big? I was thinking of the bird man type 180 boards as big...... I also ride a 160w-164w in the trees here but screw anything bigger......


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

riding trees on long boards is doable, but then try it on a short board. a million times more fun. I'm 6'2 and my 52 Root is the answer for trees. Hell, even my 48 spliff is great


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> riding trees on long boards is doable, but then try it on a short board. a million times more fun. I'm 6'2 and my 52 Root is the answer for trees. Hell, even my 48 spliff is great


If the run was trees from top to bottom I would agree to an extent. 
Rarely that is the case though which is why I like boards that float as well as perform on packed snow.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

ETM said:


> If the run was trees from top to bottom I would agree to an extent.
> Rarely that is the case though which is why I like boards that float as well as perform on packed snow.


That's exactly my thought. I need a board that will be pow-oriented... but can also perform on the groomed slopes.


And Argo, though I haven't seen or ridden through CO trees, I can guarantee you that they are more open than the WV trees I've ridden! haha.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> If the run was trees from top to bottom I would agree to an extent.
> Rarely that is the case though which is why I like boards that float as well as perform on packed snow.


lol the root and the spliff kill it on packed snow too


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. Are you seriously gonna go with WV in this?


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> Lol. Are you seriously gonna go with WV in this?


Haha. This is the ONLY powder I've ridden. Pretty miserable. At Timberline Ski Resort, West Virginia. 










Not relevant, I know. Just wanted to comment. lol.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Supra said:


> lol the root and the spliff kill it on packed snow too


Maybe for you they do.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Just cause this is always fun to watch...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a video from some of our mildly spaced trees, it's steeper than it looks. My son riding with a local reporter


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Here's a video from some of our mildly spaced trees, it's steeper than it looks. My son riding with a local reporter


Looks very similar to some of our runs, except pretty much all our trees are evergreens.

I know this is a long vid, but it shows what some of our treed runs are like! This was on my 159 T7, the 160 Virus does a LOT better at this type of riding...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The award for densest trees to me is a toss up between Mt. Hood and White Pass. Star Wars trees at White Pass are super tight, super steep and super fun. Jack's Woods at Mt. Hood is another dense and fun one. I think White Pass wins it though, they're just soooo dense, and old growth evergreens at that. I'd post pics, but I'm always having too much fun to take them while riding said trees. 

As for the size of the board, whatever you're comfortable on is what's going to be the best. What's undersized for one may be oversized for another, and vise versa. Oh, and Mayor, you need to leave WV and head west, then you'll know what powder and trees truly is.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The problem with trees on the east isn't that they're tight it's all the fucking underbrush that doesn't get covered by the snow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Looks very similar to some of our runs, except pretty much all our trees are evergreens.
> 
> I know this is a long vid, but it shows what some of our treed runs are like! This was on my 159 T7, the 160 Virus does a LOT better at this type of riding...


Liked that run at 1:30. What's it's name?


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The problem with trees on the east isn't that they're tight it's all the fucking underbrush that doesn't get covered by the snow.


Ok, that's actually pretty spot on. 





NWBoarder said:


> Oh, and Mayor, you need to leave WV and head west, then you'll know what powder and trees truly is.


I just moved to CO. First time out west and STOKED! :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Liked that run at 1:30. What's it's name?


That's "Free Fall" or "Exit Only" on Whitehorn III at Lake Louise.  I've taken pics sitting on the side I think it's about 45 degrees.


----------

